# Killer Whales Got Karate!



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ate-chop-deadly-tactic-used-orcas-sharks.html



> These incredible pictures demonstrate how orca whales use a 'karate chop' to stun and then finish off killer sharks.
> In a rare battle of beasts these images show how several populations of skilled killer whales around the world have learned how to overcome huge sharks, that most animals give a wide berth.
> 
> Using a combination of superior brain power and brute force, the highly-intelligent orcas are able to catch and eat what many think of as the ocean's top predators.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 28, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ate-chop-deadly-tactic-used-orcas-sharks.html


Awesome... while I wouldn't classify a Mako shark as a "killer" (reading that as meaning a typical man eater) they are very proficient predators in their own right and incredibly fast fish... able to catch marlin and swordfish easily. 
These Orcas definitely showing their intelligence level with this particular method of hunting. Proving once again that there is *so much* that we *don't* know about these marvelous creatures. 

Great find Bill, thanks for sharing.


----------



## girlbug2 (Nov 29, 2009)

I saw that on tv the other night. Go Orcas! I think this qualifies them as the ocean's apex predators.


----------



## Nomad (Nov 30, 2009)

I teach Shamu-ryu karate...


----------



## Twin Fist (Dec 3, 2009)

shamu-ryu?

is thata system for fat guys?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 3, 2009)

Wait... who're you calling fat?


----------

